# THIS IS HOW MY WILLOW AND RUDY EAT DAILY AND WE NEVER CHEAT HELP 1 BE MORE



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Fit for human. 

Better than rhe McDonald's Happymeal I had today.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Rudy, did you teach them to use utensils... Fork, knife, spoon?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

WE WINS

SHARING IF IT COMES FROM DOING CAN SAVE SOME


----------

